# ??????Fa. InFoScore Forderungsmanagement ?????



## Slowfox (13 August 2004)

Hallo alle,
obige Firma ist ( meiner Meinung nach ) eine seriöse Inkasso Firma.

Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich eine Rechnung von der " Fa. InFoScore Forderungsmanagement " bekommen,
die für eine Firma " Midray GmbH " die Forderung von einer überfälligen Rechnung incl. Inkassokosten
zusandte.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Hauptforderung INTERNET-DIENSTLEISTUNG         EUR 39,26
2. Verzugszinsen 6,13 %                                           EUR  6,91
                                                                                EUR  0,06
3. Bisherige Mahnauslagen unserer Partei                    EUR 0,00
4. Inkassokosten  inklusive Kontoführungsgebühr         EUR 36,05

Gesamtforderung                                                        EUR 82,28
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Für mich ist das unverständlich. 
1. Die Firma ist mir unbekannt.
2. Habe ich für eine Dienstleistung nichts unterschrieben, noch mich per Internet eingetragen.
3. Kommt vor einer Mahnung eine Rechnung, die ich nicht erhalten habe.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Was ich noch nicht gemacht habe ist: Die angegebene Kontonummer mit der Kontonummer der obigen Inkassofirma zu vergleichen, weil ich vermute, das " Rechnungskopien " im Spiel sind, von denen nur die Kontendaten gefälscht sind. Denn...es wird nochmals darauf hingewiesen, nur auf "dieses " Konto zu überweisen.   
Recht plump.
Aber bei obiger Firma, wird man am Telefon weitergeleitet und kommt in die Schleife. " bitte warten ".

Ich habe bei der Verbraucherzentrale die Rechnung vorgelegt. Denen kam die Rechnung sehr komisch vor. 
Darauhin bekam ich Vordrucke, zwecks nichtbezahlen und Rechtsmittel einzulegen wegen Betrugs.  Mit Einschreiben und Rückschein.

Warte seit einer Woche. Mal sehen. 
Ich bin mir keiner Schuld oder bekommener Dienstleistung bewusst.
Dialer oder Trojaner ist ausgeschlossen,..habe DSL und F-Secure Antivirus, der filtert alle Viren aus den Mails.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------

